# new to this site, just wondering about clinics...



## kathy30 (Jan 2, 2010)

Im starting the journey of fertility treatment, but already confused with it all...
Ive got endometriosis, been ttc for a year, and have finally been referred to a NHS specialist, with a 4 month waiting list. To avoid the waiting list Ive gone privately and booked my appoint for monday. Its still in the private wing of my NHS local hospital in gynaecology dept. Im paying £120. 
Ive had trans v scan, Hubbie has had a sperm analysis all ok.

Does anyone know the answer to this....when I have treatment (which im guessing I will need blood tests and a hycosy next) will I get referred again to an IVF/fertility clinic where there will be another waiting list and ill have to pay privately again? In which case is it worth just going straight to an IVF clinic/fertility clinic ie LWC cardiff/swansea and paying their consultation fee instead of both? Many thanks for your help


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i have pcos and was referred on the nhs to a gynae at llandough first. when i exhausted all that they could do for me there i was then referred by them to the fertility clinic at ivf wales.  so yes i did have to wait on a second waiting list to access IUI and IVF on the nhs at the fertility clinic.

it all depends what the reason for your inability to conceive is, i had a hsg under the gynae to check my tubes and had 9 rounds of clomid, but then when that didn't work i then had about a 9 month wait from the appointment when they told me they were referring me to ivf wales to when i had an initial appointment so it seemed like a lot of waiting.

i can only offer you my opinion based on what i did - if i had my time over again i would have asked my GP for a referral straight to ivf wales rather than going down the gynaecology route.  if i had been lucky and clomid worked then i would have saved months of waiting as the waiting list for the gynae on the nhs was very short, the one for ivf wales is much longer. 

i can't really comment on paying privately as we haven't gone down that route, yet!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi kathy and welcome.

not sure what is best for you to do, but just thought i would share my journey to see if that can help you.

after a year of not conceiving went to gp who did bloods and sperm test. he then said he would refer me for more tests. ( there was a bit of a mix up with where janet evans (consultant at ivf wales) worked) so i paid privately for tests at the bupa cardiff hospital.( i chose there as they could see me straight away where as there was a wait with ivf wales.) which was another sperm test and a hsg. ( bloods that i needed my gp did for me). then when the sperm test came back with anti sperm antibodies i paid privately then to have a consultation with janet evans at ivf wales. and decided to have one isci privately whilst waiting for my nhs go.
i just felt that at my age i needed to get things looked at quickly and could not wait 12months to be seen. 

hope this is some help for you. good luck with what ever you decide to do.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Kathy.
I have PCOS.  I was seen by my GP for a year as i was having no periods.  They finally sent me for a scan which showed i had PCOS.  THe GP was going to refer me to gynae but i asked to be referred direct to IVF wales.  Initially while i was waiting for the referral to arrive i was seen there as a private patient.  I rang up and made an appt.  I then paid for a few more appt's which included bloods, sperm test for my DH and hycosy scan.  I was started on clomid and stayed on this for  a year.  All of this was done through IVF wales.  Durign this time my NHS appt came through so i am so glad i went down that route rather than waiting on 2 different lists. 

ONly you can decide what to do but it may be pointless going through 2 systems when you could have everything done at the one place.

Good luck with whatever you decide.  There are lots of people on this site to help support you through your journey


----------



## kathy30 (Jan 2, 2010)

Ah thank you all. Im thinking I might go o my appointment tomorrow at NHS hosp, then get the tests Ill need done there, hopefully bloods and hycosy if theres not too long a wait. Depending on what they find/dont find Ill cross the next hurdles, cant see myself waiting longer than 3 months for an appointment though. So will probably end up paying (on my credit card) *sigh
Thanks all
Will let you know how my appoint goes tomo
xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya just thought i would welcome you

i was referred many moons ago so my information is totally out of date.

when were you diagnoise with endo?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck kathy hope you get the ball rolling soon


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

good luck kathy for you app tomorrow.


----------



## kathy30 (Jan 2, 2010)

THanks for the warm welcome!!

I was diagnosed in 2006 through a laproscopy (mild - In fact on one dot of it!). Have had pain since I was 18 ish. On and off. Since laproscopy I have been on the pill and a year ago came off. The pain has stayed the same about 2/5 (docs always ask you to score the severity) but has increased in duration, I now have pain 2/3 weeks out of every 4, its ridiculous.  Im just worried about the damage its doing to me inside. My trans v scan was fine, all tests for infection fine. Have been ttc for a year and nothing so thought id pay privately, doc has referred me but its 4 month waiting list for just the gynae...
Hopefully tomorrow will be useful, so far Ive had no answers, noone seems to want to commit to it being the endo thats causing the pain, but as the scan was ok they seem reluctant to do much else. Am hoping they'll agree to a hycosy esp if im not getting preg.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck for your appt hope you get some answers


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did you have any removed with your lap?

i would push for a hycosy and at the same time ask for referral to a fertility clinic, either ivf wales on LWC


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

hi there kathy,

all my tests were pretty quick in bridgend, i had uss and hsg all within 2-3  months....depending on where my periods were... good luck, jus make sure you get referred earlier rather than later and make sure you dont wait around for appointments they r not very organised on the appointments front and communication is a bit scarce too....i have posted on another page more details for you....so have a look at my last posts on my profile...xxx


----------



## kathy30 (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks all!!

Had blood test today (25 day progesterone?) so ill see what the outcome is wed. Ive been offered a laproscopy but I think I d rather not have one, only I had one before (had one spot  of endo which was burnt off)  but have heard it causes scar tissue and would rather not have an invasive procedure....Im still thinking about that one, maybe ill post something ont he forum for advice on it.

Gald to hear good reports aboiut bridgend tho, Must say Mrs Zaki seemed very good today, have had a bad experience with appoints before when I was referred (not with Mrs Zaki)
xx


----------

